# تقنية المساحيق المعدنية



## فاتنة (27 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
لدي دراسة بحثية في مجال تقنية المساحيق. اجد صعوبة في الحصول على مصادر تخص الموضوع(كتب او مواقع) . ارجو مساعدتي جزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## ENG-COOL (29 مايو 2009)

إقبل مني هده المشاركة المتواضعة متع تحياتي


----------



## ENG-COOL (29 مايو 2009)

*ممكن يفيدوك هده الملفات هي عبارة عن تقرير صغير*

11111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## فاتنة (30 مايو 2009)

شكراً لاهتمامك لكن اين التقرير


----------

